# My first Symphony



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Granted, it is a short symphony, about 5 minutes. I hope you like it anyway.
I've spent quite a lot of time writing this, so I'd really appreciate any feedback/comments.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought it was a little gem with a colorful orchestration, melodic interest, and a lovely overall feeling. Perhaps more could be done with the ending to make it a bit more final and satisfying. But overall, the sound quality of the instruments, the blend and color was quite wonderful and natural-sounding, especially if this was a midi file. Best wishes!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> I thought it was a little gem with a colorful orchestration, melodic interest, and a lovely overall feeling. Perhaps more could be done with the ending to make it a bit more final and satisfying. But overall, the sound quality of the instruments, the blend and color was quite wonderful and natural-sounding, especially if this was a midi file. Best wishes!


Thanks! Yes, this is entirely midi/virtual instruments. No real orchestra, unfortunately.

I'll consider making a more satisfying ending next time.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow digital instruments have come far!!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Swosh said:


> Wow digital instruments have come far!!


Actually, the instruments used are very old. It's 8Dio's strings from 2012-13.

You just have to learn to program the dynamics for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

mediumaevum said:


> Granted, it is a short symphony, about 5 minutes. I hope you like it anyway.
> I've spent quite a lot of time writing this, so I'd really appreciate any feedback/comments.


Yeah, liked that. Could be very effective film music. Keep it up !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> I thought it was a little gem with a colorful orchestration, melodic interest, and a lovely overall feeling. *Perhaps more could be done with the ending to make it a bit more final and satisfying.* But overall, the sound quality of the instruments, the blend and color was quite wonderful and natural-sounding, especially if this was a midi file. Best wishes!


Like this :


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I got NotePerformer recently and I'm astonished at its quality.


----------

